# HH: RR Tour?



## Mira (28. Dezember 2004)

Moin Zusammen!


Wer hat die nächsten Tage mal Lust auf eine Rennrad Tour?
Wo egal, wann auch egal, wie lange ebenfalls egal (man kann sich ja absprechen), Witterung nicht egal. Es werden doch nicht alle arbeiten müssen, oder?

Also, es können sich ja Interessenten melden, dann können wir weitersehen.
Mal sehen, wie lange ich fahren kann, ohne den Fuss abzusetzen.


----------



## MTBLorenz (28. Dezember 2004)

bist du mitglied in der rg hamburg ?? die fahrewn regelmäßig touren. www.rg-hamburg.de 

lorenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (28. Dezember 2004)

Ne, ich fahr lieber mit Leuten aus'm Forum. Meine RG heißt außerdem Inline Kurier...


----------



## Rabbit (28. Dezember 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ich fahr lieber mit Leuten aus'm Forum.


Sowas ließt man doch gerne.   Und recht hast Du 
Ich (muß) allerdings arbeiten und ein RR habe ich leider auch nicht


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Dezember 2004)

Moin Mira,

 ich wäre dabei. 

 Wann: egal! Wo: egal! Wie lang: Fast egal! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Alan (28. Dezember 2004)

Nenne zwar durchaus ein RR mein eigen, darf in dieser Woche jedoch entgegen dem allgemeinen Trend an meinem Arbeitsplatz erscheinen. 
Der Winter ist ja noch lang - und man kann auch mal die sonntägliche Geländeausfahrt durch einen kleinen Ausflug auf die Straße ersetzen. 

D.


----------



## Mira (28. Dezember 2004)

Janus will ja nur wieder punkten - gibt's sonst noch Interessenten?


----------



## NoFunAtAll (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi
Michi (Ozei) und ich  sind Donnerstag zum RR-fahren verabredet.
und haben uns so gedenkt, dass wir uns zusammentun können.

wir wissen auch noch nicht wo, allerdings können wir nur am donnerstag.

der Austragungsort ist uns auch egal.

Als Vorschlag werfe ich mal "Rabbits LieblingsParkplatz"? bei den Harburger Bergen in die Runde.
um dann durch Rosengarten, richtung Hittfeld usw zu fahren.

ist aber nur ein Vorschag

Besteht interesse?

gruß
Fritz


----------



## Mira (28. Dezember 2004)

Ui, das hört sich eher nach ner fetten Trainingsrunde an ...ich würde vielleicht doch eher die flache Deichgegend bevorzugen (ohne kleinem KB und so ...)... wann wolltet ihr denn aufbrechen und wieviel km?


----------



## Alan (28. Dezember 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> ohne kleinem KB und so ...



Wie - ohne kleines Kettenblatt??? Im Winter nur mit kleinem Kettenblatt. Das große darf zuhause bleiben und kommt erst ab Ende Febraur zum Einsatz...

Viel Spaß jedenfalls 

D.


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. Dezember 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, das hört sich eher nach ner fetten Trainingsrunde an ...ich würde vielleicht doch eher die flache Deichgegend bevorzugen (ohne kleinem KB und so ...)... wann wolltet ihr denn aufbrechen und wieviel km?


 Also mir schwebte eher so was Richtung ruhiger GA1-Session im Vierlande vor, vielleicht so 100-120km. Zwar ist mein Renner bei momentaner "Winterausstattung", sprich schwerer, aber billiger Ksyrium Equipe Laufräder und schwerer, aber den winterlichen Gegebenheiten angepasster Ultegra Dreifachkurbel für Angelegenheiten, die das böse "B"-Wort (wie "Berg") enthalten, gerüstet, nichtsdestotrotz fahr ich lieber am Deich entlang! Wir wollen es ja nicht gleich übertreiben, dauert doch noch ein paar Tage, bis die Saison anfängt...  

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFunAtAll (28. Dezember 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, das hört sich eher nach ner fetten Trainingsrunde an




Neenee, mit meinem Klausurvorbereitungstrainingslevel wird das eher ne Spazierfahrt.

 Michi und ich haben eigentlich noch gar nichts abgesprochen. wie wäre denn so um 11Uhr??
 und die km müssten wir echt spontan entscheiden.

Vielleicht kommt uns ja auch der Wintereinbruch in die Quere.
Bei jeder Witterung bin ich nicht dabei. ABER immer positiv denken und an Donnerstag festhalten!!!


----------



## NoFunAtAll (28. Dezember 2004)

ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt:;

obwohl der Parkplatz an den  Habes liegt, ist es in der Gegend doch kaum hügeliger als anderswo.

Aber ok, eine Tour am Deich soll mir auch recht sein. kennt ihr euch da aus???


----------



## Mira (28. Dezember 2004)

Ist ja eklig darußen  , vielleicht lassen wir die Renner zu Haus und gehen rodeln...ist in den HaBe oberaffen.......

Bezüglich Auskennens ist da wohl eher Janus gefragt, es sei denn wir fahren in Wedel. Ist mir sonst aber eigentlich auch egal...11Uhr ist ok, 120 sind NICHT ok, aber ich kann ja vorher aussteigen.


----------



## Janny (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich wär dabei. Ich hab' ja Schutzbleche am RR. Und bei Glatteis bin ich auch schon gefahren. Dann kann ich doch jetzt auch auf Schnee, oder?


----------



## Mira (29. Dezember 2004)

Noway,ich brauch meine Knochen noch.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (29. Dezember 2004)

OKE

morgen um 11.
Aber wo denn jetzt???

Vierlande 
oder auf dem parkplatz am ehestorfer weg (heisst er Hasenbucht??).



@Jan: soll ich dich abholn?

bis morgen
Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (29. Dezember 2004)

Also ich würde Vierlande vorschlagen, Treffpunkt Tatenberger Schleuse. Parken kann man ganz gut im "Moorfleeter Hauptdeich".

 11 Uhr ist auch in meinem Sinne.

 Von wegen Auskennen: Ich kenne nur meine Standard-Trainingsstrecke und das würde vergleichsweise langweilige 2x60 km Schleifen bedeuten. Aber man könnte ja am Ende der ersten Schleife bestimmt problemlos an der Elbe weiterfahren, den Weg zurückzufinden dürfte ja nicht wirklich schwer fallen. 

 Was meint Ihr?

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Mira (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, wo das genau ist, aber ich werd's schon finden.
Ich behalt mir aber vor, spontan nach Wetter abzusagen. 11 Uhr ist ok.
Schleife find ich gut, da kann ich nach 60km nach Befinden aussteigen .

Bis morgen!


----------



## Mira (29. Dezember 2004)

Die Strecke kenn ich doch, hab gerade auf'm Plan geschaut. Die Schleife bin ich auch schon 2 oder 3 Mal gefahren, hoffentlich haben wir morgen keinen so starken Wind ...


----------



## Mira (29. Dezember 2004)

Übrigends gibt es in der Werner Siemens Str. einen Lagerverkauf von BOC, ist ja gleich da um die Ecke.


----------



## madbull (29. Dezember 2004)

Die Normalen Lupi und madbull sind auch dabei.    

Treffpunkt wie von Janus vorgeschlagen?

Bleibt sonst für mich nur noch die Frage: 53:19 oder 53:17 ?    

Bis morgen - freu mich!


----------



## *blacksheep* (29. Dezember 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Die Normalen Lupi und madbull sind auch dabei.
> 
> Treffpunkt wie von Janus vorgeschlagen?
> 
> ...


 Bleibt es beim von mir vorgschlagenen Treffpunkt, kannst Du bei 120km Streckenlänge mit gigantischen 30 Höhenmetern rechnen! Ich schätze, damit ist Deine Frage beantwortet... 

 Bis morgen dann!

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## NoFunAtAll (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi

also gut, ist zwar ein weiter weg für uns, aber da wir sicher nicht enttäuscht werden, nehmen wir die anfahrt natürlich gerne auf uns.
....trotzdem behalten wir es uns vor witterungsbedingt abzusagen



bis morgen
Fritz


----------



## Lupi (29. Dezember 2004)

laut Wetter.com 4° und Sprühregen.

Also normale Verhältnisse.

Normal eben


----------



## *blacksheep* (29. Dezember 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> ....trotzdem behalten wir es uns vor witterungsbedingt abzusagen


 Und ich dachte immer, die Norddeutschen seien nicht aus Zucker... 

 Wie dem auch sei, das Team "Normal" fährt bei jedem Wetter! Normal eben!


----------



## ozei (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ich bin leicht erkältet und es ist mir zu weit. Bin raus. Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (30. Dezember 2004)

Viel Spaß auf meiner Trainingsstecke, ich muß Arbeiten


----------



## madbull (30. Dezember 2004)

Christian und ich kommen - die paar Tröpfelchen schrecken doch echte Jongs von de Köst nicht ab...


----------



## Mira (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich passe .
Viel Spaß!


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Dezember 2004)

Prognose: Team "Normal" alleine am Start...


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Dezember 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ich passe .
> Viel Spaß!


 FALSCH! Du hast was verPASST!! 

 102,2 km GA1 mit schönem Gegenwind (JETZT wissen wir, was Ulle mit dem Begriff "Windkante" meinte, als er bei einer anderen "Normal"-Tour bei km 120 abreissen liess...) und einem Besuch der Beppo´schen Lieblingstankstelle in Lauenburg.

 Und das mit dem Bahngleise überqueren üben wir noch mal, Meik!  Wobei das mit einem "richtigen" Lenker ja vielleicht einfacher zu gestalten wäre...

 Alles in allem: Schöne lockere ("LOCKER!"! rief der alte Hans von hinten...) Trainingstour mit lockeren Leuten. So muss das sein.

 So, ich geh jetzt punkten!

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Lupi (30. Dezember 2004)

Ja, in der Tat.

Mira , Du hast was verpaßt.

Los ging es etwas verspätet, kurz nach 11 Uhr an der Tatenberger Schleuse.Milde 4° C und leichter Sprühregen verhießen eine angenehme Fahrt.Mit dem frischen Wind im Gesicht rollten wir an der Elbe lang.Ob des Windes wollten wir eigentlich den von Lance favorisierten Belgischen Kreisel fahren, da wir aber den nachfolgenden leichten verkehr nicht allzu sehr behindern wollten fuhren wir brav in Reihe.
Es wurde in nicht regelmäßiger Folge gewechselt.Dann kam Meik nach vorne.
Schlagartig ging das Tempo um ca.5 km/h nach oben, das Feld zersprengte und von hinten rief der alte Hans "locker".

Am Ende des Deiches am Kreisel angelangt wurde ein kurzer Stop eingelegt.
Es wurde kurz an dem einen oder anderen Sattel herumgefriemelt und beratschlagt was jetzt zu tun sei.
Jetzt oder nie hieß die Parole, die Tour sollte ja die 100er Marke brechen.Also los , auf nach Lauenburg, Hurra mit Gebrüll.Geesthacht wurde durchquert, den gleichnamigen Berg erklommen und locker nach Lauenburg hineingerollt.

An der bereits von Janus oben erwähnten Tanke das Bufett gestürmt und sich für den Rückweg gestärkt.

Tischlein deck Dich







nette Bufettkraft, ob sie bemerk hat das man sie bemerkt hat oder warum nestelt sie an ihrem Pulli ???






zwei edle Renner vor wertvollen Heizmaterial






die anderen drei






und dann mußte man sich auch schon sputen, wollte man doch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder zurück sein.Also ab , Marsch Marsch.

Alles verlief reibungslos.Plötzlich und aus heiterem Himmel dann dieses durch Mark und Bein gehende Geräusch.Oh je , kurz zurück geblickt und man sah einen gelben Renner auf der Strasse liegen.Aber Meik wäre nicht Meik wenn er sich nicht nur kurz geschüttelt hätte und ohne klagen weitergefahren wäre.
Zwischendurch noch kurz allerfieseste Glasstücke aus den Reifen gepult.
Am Kreisel wieder angekommen kam es aber ganz Dicke.Der Wind hatte aufgefrischt und blies und kräftig entgegen.Das sollte unseren Schnitt dann doch noch kräftig nach unten drücken.
Die Dämmerung brach über uns herein und so wechselten wir dann doch ob der Sicherheit auf den angrenzenden Radweg und kamen dann nach wunderbaren 102 km wieder zu unseren Ausgangspunkt zurück.
Was soll man sagen ?

Rennrad fahren macht auch im Winter Spaß.Tolle Leute , tolle Tour , es war wunderbar.

Obwohl ich mich so auf Mira gefreut hatte.

Normal


----------



## Mira (30. Dezember 2004)

Tja, so sieht's wohl aus. Ich hab mich wieder ins Bett verkrümelt, nach einem Blick aus dem Fenster.

Was seid Ihr denn für ein Schnitt gefahren - hin 15kmh, zurück 40kmh?


----------



## Alan (30. Dezember 2004)

Die Lauenburger Tanke, legendärer Anlaufpunkt auf der Runde Harburg-Winsen-Geesthacht-Lauenburg-Winsen-Harburg. Die Auswahl ist augenscheinlich größer geworden, wird anscheindend mal wieder Zeit für einen Besuch.  

Wünsche einen guten Rutsch allerseits. Wörtlich? Nein, nur bildlich.

Gruß

D.


----------



## ozei (31. Dezember 2004)

Die Buffet-Susi is *HOT*!!! Hätte mal mitkommen sollen  

Anderes Thema: Wie war der Schnitt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (31. Dezember 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Die Buffet-Susi is *HOT*!!! Hätte mal mitkommen sollen
> 
> Anderes Thema: Wie war der Schnitt?


Buffet-Susi war übrigens nur von hinten *HOT*!!!

Schnitt: 23,5 km/h. Lockeres GA1 eben.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## madbull (31. Dezember 2004)

Schön geschrieben, Leute...  Und auch noch Bildchen...  Apropos, Christian, war nicht auch noch eines von VORNE dabei?  

Nachdem dies ja erst meine zweite Rennradtour war, muss ich so langsam zugeben: Das hat auch was, mit einem schmalbereiften Achtbarer, der zu einem passt, auf dem man gut sitzt und den man liebhat, zusammen mit noch lieberen, normalen Jungs (war mir eigentlich bei ihrer Ankündigung schon klargeworden, dass Mira nicht kommt - ein Klick aufs Wetter genügte ) über den Asphalt zu fliegen...  Mit 8,5 nicht spürbaren Kilogramm und subjektiv nicht existentem Rollwiderstand dahinzurollen...  Das herrlich laute, hochwertige, hügi-like Freilaufgeräusch meiner alten Campa, wenn man wie so oft im Peloton aufhört zu treten, um nicht in den Vordermann zu fahren, "ausrollen" bei 30 Sachen, nur wenige Zentimeter vom Hinterrad des Vordermanns entfernt...  Von zweiter Position in den sturmartigen Gegenwind zu kommen, den Oberkörper parallel zum Boden und trotzdem zu versuchen, eine gleichmäßige Geschwindigkeit bei einer 30er Trittfrequenz zu halten...  Dann das geniale Licht um den Sonnenuntergang rum - seltsam unwirklich grau-violett war's...  Dann zum Test ein paar Sprints mit meinem Oldie - unglaublich! In Sekunden auf der Geraden von fast Null auf Fünfzig - Einfach genial...  Und dann eeewig ausrollen...

Und dann die Belohnung hinterher: 72 Punkte fürs Team...  


Aaaaber: Am Abend musste ich noch mal kurz zur Videothek und nahm mein Offroad-Fixie...  Nur die paar Kilometer auf der Straße...  Und wusste sofort wieder, warum es dieses Bike ist, und unebenes Terrain, die für mich das Nonplusultra darstellen - so schön und abwechslungsreich eine solche Tour mit dem Renner auch sein mag...

Schön war's - bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## madbull (31. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ....Es wurde in nicht regelmäßiger Folge gewechselt.Dann kam Meik nach vorne.
> Schlagartig ging das Tempo um ca.5 km/h nach oben, das Feld zersprengte und von hinten rief der alte Hans "locker".
> ...


Hier muss ich noch einmal einhaken - glaube ich doch noch immer, unschuldig zu sein! Rennradler sind komisch, die fahren nach Tacho... 
Da fahren wir die ganze Zeit konstant mit 25 gegen den Wind, ich komme nach vorne und was passiert: Abfahrt - und auch noch kein Wind mehr...  na klar werde ich da schneller - oder soll ich vorne etwa bremsen?!? 
Und hinten die nachtachofahrer: Erblicken auf dem Ding zahlen jenseits der 25, an die sie sich eben so schön gewöhnt hatten und schon denken sie (und ihr Körper scheinbar auch): Zu schnell...  Anstatt einfach hochzuschalten - wozu haben die denn all dieses Gedöns am Rad, denke ich nur...
Na ja - den Rest der Tour habe ich dann hochkonzentriert versucht, maximal gleichmäßig zu fahren - ziemlich anstrengend...  Und irgendwie so unnatürlich und seltsam für einen Singlespeeder - aber man ist ja anpassungsfähig...


----------



## Janny (31. Dezember 2004)

Boah, hab' heute erst beim Putzen bemerkt, wie viele Glassplitter im Reifen waren. Über 20! Hattet Ihr auch so viele? Oder hat sich das bei mir so über's Jahr angesammelt (Falls Fragen kommen: Ich putze mehr als einmal im Jahr)? Na ja, die Luft ist ja drin geblieben, insofern ist es eigentlich auch egal. 
Kommt gut rein.


----------



## Lupi (31. Dezember 2004)

Gut das Du das sagst.Habe zwar heute auch geputzt , aber keine Gedanken gemacht.
Dann nochmal nachgeschaut und 10 aus dem Vorderreifen herausoperiert.

Auf ein neues.


----------



## *blacksheep* (31. Dezember 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das Du das sagst.Habe zwar heute auch geputzt , aber keine Gedanken gemacht.
> Dann nochmal nachgeschaut und 10 aus dem Vorderreifen herausoperiert.
> 
> Auf ein neues.


 Schön. Schön. Da lohnt es sich doch, als alter Hans am Hinterrad der Kameraden zu lutschen. Nett von Euch, dass ihr die Strasse vor mir gesäubert habt. Ich hatte trotz intensivster Suche nicht EINEN Glassplitter in den Reifen.

 Für das nächste Mal werde ich Euch, selbstlos, wie ich nun mal bin, mit der vorgeschriebenen Schutzausrüstung versehen, damit das Strassenreinigen noch mehr Spass macht! 






 und








 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

